#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [新聞] 吉林男子牽兩只老虎逛街 嚇懵市民

## wingwolf

來源： http://news.cn.yahoo.com/ypen/20120613/1109848.html



“我的天，這是什麽寵物，怎麽像老虎啊。”近日，吉林市的一位市民在大街上看見一名男子牽著兩只貌似兩只老虎的寵物逛街，引得路人直躲閃。

前兩天，吉林市的徐先生逛街時，從遠處看見一名男子手牽著兩只黃色黑紋的寵物，還以爲是小貓小狗，可往近處一瞅，原來是老虎，這可嚇壞了徐先生，一些經過的路人也不禁嚇了一跳，都躲得遠遠的。不過可以看出兩只小老虎是剛剛出生沒多久，還被人牽著，應該還沒什麽野性和殺傷力。

牽著老虎逛街，還真是霸氣。但是俗話說養虎爲患，即便這位男子是動物園的飼養員，也不能這樣明目張膽的把老虎牽到大街上，還是趕緊把老虎送到它們該去的地方吧！

(責任編輯：闫昱)

新聞視頻： http://tv.sohu.com/20120614/n345620612.shtml

===============================================

不管他養的什麽亞種，記得所有虎都是國家一級保護動物吧？
這樣牽著遛大街沒問題嗎？（望）

然後膜拜有錢人，不僅能搞到幼虎，大概成年虎的龐大食量開銷也不成問題吧？（喂）
期待後續，不過大概似乎八成很有可能會被沒收(?)

----------


## 自然農子

我認為這樣雖然看起來很酷，但也不太好，畢竟那是老虎而不是已馴化的貓狗。

先撇開新聞配角(動物飼養員)不談，國外確實很多人飼養老虎，只不過多數動物學家並不贊同這樣的行為，除了是保育類外，養死的可能性也很高。
當然，我想或許會有人覺得不滿，認為自己有這能力，但我想問：你養老虎是為了炫耀，還是為了想要一個陪伴？亦或者，你是為了救牠？(救助這方面可以去看養獅子的家庭的新聞

我想多數人心裡的真正答案已顯然可知。

----------


## 紅峽青燦

不懂養老虎除了炫富之外有什麼意思
要陪嗎?又沒有貓狗貼心
要上手嗎?危險
要好養媽?又沒有爬蟲類節肢類好照顧
要做什麼用途?可以騎嗎?養來剝皮?!

----------

